# What do you think would be the best barter items?



## Urbanprepper666

So during a SHTF situation what does everyone think will/would be the best trading items? top 10? 5? 3? just curious to see what my fellow peppers think, remember there is no right or wrong answer considering we all have not been in a SHTF situation. I havn't given this much thought sitting down with pen and paper.

Food/Water I always put together
Security lethal and non lethal weapons
Medical
Tools
comfort products soaps, TP, clothing, baby products diapers, wipes, candles, matches, bleach, batteries, generators, sanitizers, shampoo, fuel, cooking products.

Your turn gents! :77:


----------



## paraquack

Medical supplies and medical talent


----------



## sideKahr

Ammunition. Primarily .223, .45ACP, 9mm.
Liquor.
Information.


----------



## Maine-Marine

100 yards of flight line


----------



## BagLady

Well, first of all, we are not all "Gents". 
And secondly, I don't think it's a good idea to barter ammo, or guns. Why ARM someone who might end up shooting you for what you have?
And, food is not a good option either. You and your family might need it.
So, stocking up on items like; extra clothing, blankets, water, batteries, flashlights, lighters/matches, gasoline, knives, hatchets, soap, etc., would be good for bartering.


----------



## 8301

Someone here last week mentioned BIC lighters, Sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Urbanprepper666

Did not mean to offend lol I happen to encounter more males then female preppers. My list wasn't just items items is be trading out just items I thought would be the most commonly traded I personally would not arm ppl in my community however if it's what I have to trade at the time guess some would have no choice. I would take in food though may be poisoned but it depends who your trading with and how bad your situation is.

Someone once said vodka and smokes would be worth it's weight in gold to some people. We are a family of non smokers does anyone stock up on smokes? We do keep plenty to drink even though we aren't much of drinkers either we like to offer company a drink.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

.22 ammo. Toothpaste. "Luxury" items like perfume or moisturizing lotion. 

To me the biggest commodity though would be trustworthy people. There won't be many when lighting someone up to the authorities gets you an extra ration ticket for next week. They already want you all to rat out suspicious people already. Like Christians. Or patriots to the 2nd.


----------



## Slippy

Whiskey and Women?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Slippy said:


> Whiskey and Women?


This is never a wrong answer. Ever. For any question.


----------



## Slippy

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> This is never a wrong answer. Ever. For any question.


Exactly!


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Knowledge 
Antibiotics 
Ibuprofen
Water Filters
Clothing-particularly shoes
Coffee


----------



## Ripon

I believe there are circumstances where giving someone a rifle, hand gun and or ammo will be worthy. For instance if that person is deemed reliable and capable for long term work / jobs and he or she has a family. I'd think they'd have to prove it for a decent time first. In trade for goods in passing.....no.

Labor, skills, and the capacity to defend would be quite valuable....to me.



BagLady said:


> Well, first of all, we are not all "Gents".
> And secondly, I don't think it's a good idea to barter ammo, or guns. Why ARM someone who might end up shooting you for what you have?
> And, food is not a good option either. You and your family might need it.
> So, stocking up on items like; extra clothing, blankets, water, batteries, flashlights, lighters/matches, gasoline, knives, hatchets, soap, etc., would be good for bartering.


----------



## Spice

Who knows, without knowing the nature of the crisis? So I'm most fond of things that would have utility for ourselves; and being well-stocked would allow us some room to trade. Good quality tools are never amiss. Nor is the means to produce food (both knowledge and materials).


----------



## Medic33

liquor, even the cheap stuff like smirnov or E&j (erk and jerk) would be viable trade items I stock and keep the 1 shot(airplane sample thingy's) and 1/2 pints specifically for this reason -cause I feel in a barder/trade situation giving up a whole 5th (depending on the trade) might be a bad trade IMO.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Medic33 said:


> liquor, even the cheap stuff like smirnov or E&j (erk and jerk) would be viable trade items I stock and keep the 1 shot(airplane sample thingy's) and 1/2 pints specifically for this reason -cause I feel in a barder/trade situation giving up a whole 5th (depending on the trade) might be a bad trade IMO.


it all depends on the barter you intend to conduct .... the cheap stuff will be OK for bartering for fish from Ed the Fisherman or common goods from the average desperate rum dum .... but if you will have better heeled clientele and bartering toward profiteering items - you'll need the top shelf stuff .... it'll take a good bottle of Scotch to get that Rolex off a guy's wrist ....


----------



## Arklatex

Batteries and battery recharging service.

Playing cards

Books

Water 

Spices

Drink mixes like gatorade and coffee in single serve portions 

I refuse to barter liquor or cigarettes. Don't want to be the guy that has what addicts want. That could be dangerous. Ammo would be a last resort barter item for reasons already mentioned.

I would also barter for/with labor and information. But these aren't items.


----------



## slewfoot

Illini Warrior said:


> it all depends on the barter you intend to conduct .... the cheap stuff will be OK for bartering for fish from Ed the Fisherman or common goods from the average desperate rum dum .... but if you will have better heeled clientele and bartering toward profiteering items - you'll need the top shelf stuff .... it'll take a good bottle of Scotch to get that Rolex off a guy's wrist ....


Well in my humble opinion once the SHTF there will be no distinction of classes. Me, you,Ed the fisherman, the average rum dum, and the well heeled will all be in the same situation, up to our necks in "oh shit it has happened."
I agree totally with bag lady, do not give anyone ammo, one ,you may need it someday an d two they very well could use it on you and yours to take what you have. 
Now with tongue in cheek, slippy has the best idea.


----------



## alexus

Other than the basics of food, water, shelter (tarps), and fire starters I think it depends on what stage of the event we are in.
Immediately after, I think health care and beauty products might be in demand including soap, deodorant, and TP. The further into the event or its after effects we get the more needs will change to survival. First aid supplies, antibiotics, seeds, and alcohol (makes great medicinal tinctures). Just my thoughts.


----------



## Prepared One

I try to keep plenty of booze on hand for barter. Problem is I can never seem to keep up a good stock. I would never barter ammo, guns, food, water, or first aid supplies. I will not barter my survival for someone else's. Blankets, comfort items, Tools, knives, bic lighters, ( of which I have a good stock ) and clothing.


----------



## topgun

There was a song a while back that had the lyrics "faster horses, younger women, older whiskey". He must have been a prepper.


----------



## Slippy

Prepared One said:


> I try to keep plenty of booze on hand for barter. Problem is I can never seem to keep up a good stock. I would never barter ammo, guns, food, water, or first aid supplies. I will not barter my survival for someone else's. Blankets, comfort items, Tools, knives, bic lighters, ( of which I have a good stock ) and clothing.


I fully expect to reduce my stock of bourbon today, beginning in a couple of hours. I exercise discipline by waiting 'til noon on Sundays.


----------



## Prepared One

Strictly a few beers for me today. I have meetings all day tomorrow. I hate Mondays! LOL


----------



## alterego

I have intended to keep bottles of Baffalo Trace in the basement for shtf. Someone keeps drinking it though.


----------



## SOCOM42

.
Personally I would not barter anything.
People would come in two categories, known friends and unknown potential threats.
Potential threats could also be people you know.
Those in the unknown category you could barter anything that could not be used to harm or kill you.
In any negotiations for any goods, I would have at least one if not two people covering you, one from a distance.
In a crisis situation, people can change into unpredictable animals, and cannot be trusted.


----------



## tinkerhell

Urbanprepper666 said:


> So during a SHTF situation what does everyone think will/would be the best trading items? top 10? 5? 3? just curious to see what my fellow peppers think, remember there is no right or wrong answer considering we all have not been in a SHTF situation. I havn't given this much thought sitting down with pen and paper.
> 
> Food/Water I always put together
> Security lethal and non lethal weapons
> Medical
> Tools
> comfort products soaps, TP, clothing, baby products diapers, wipes, candles, matches, bleach, batteries, generators, sanitizers, shampoo, fuel, cooking products.
> 
> Your turn gents! :77:


During a SHTF situation, bartering is dangerous, inefficient, and potentially very expensive. Bartering should be kept to a bare minimum until enough peace has been established in the community.

Just my opinion.


----------



## RNprepper

Soap, hand lotion, bic lighters, small flashlights/batteries, work gloves. A multi-tool would be worth its weight in gold. I've also picked up a bunch of bandanas, $1 knit hats and gloves when they go on sale. Socks, bandaids. Sanitary pads/tampons, TP.


----------



## slewfoot

topgun said:


> There was a song a while back that had the lyrics "faster horses, younger women, older whiskey". He must have been a prepper.


----------



## Chipper

I would not barter away anything. If I needed something I would be willing to trade skilled labor and knowledge to get an object I needed. But will never give up supplies. I've learned from many years of buying and selling trades rarely work.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

I list several, hopefully by now everyone else has mentioned them all.

#1 Hygiene supplies (shampoo, soap, toothpaste, cologne, perfume, razors, etc.)
Silver and gold. Jewelry of course. Bullion, not old coins (how would people know it was silver, it says "one dollar")
Lighters. Bic or otherwise. 
Liquor
tobacco 
skill training
mosin nagants
gunsmithing 
clothing
blankets
hides (tanned)
Tools
tool repair
sewing equipment
fabric
Sewing work
mirrors (small compact type)
Medical supplies
medical skill
saline (not just IV... think contact lenses)
Electronics repair
animal processing


----------



## Urbanprepper666

Thread really has a lot of difference of opinion with the same goal in mind to survive. I have always enjoyed a good trade from skills to items turning unwanted/needed items into something that I could put to use. I clearly understand that the danger of this in a shtf situation will sky rocket however I firmly believe bartering will take place and save lives and in some cases cost people their lives. I live in an apartment in a city it just isn't possible for us to store thousands of pounds of food and water and such with the incredibly small space we have. The wife has allowed me a very very small spaces throughout the apartment and property. We store food and water , started our garden, trying to learn how to can, hunting in our immediate area is not a option there is nothing much around except the occasional squirrel and raccoon. 

I feel bartering my skills and supplies I can store lots of in small spaces will extended the possibility of survival that's just my personal opinion and assessment of what I'm working with some of you have houses and property and space maybe a smaller family then mine. I have invested a lot into home defense and security measures trained the children to each have a job to do and hope for the best  

During sandy we for leveled Hoboken New Jersey turned into a 3rd world country within hours of the flood hitting, women were assulted , homes were broken into, businesses were looted and the people who didn't prepare had the longest few weeks of their lives meanwhile 1 mile away in jersey city nj most were uneffected maintained power. After 2 weeks n the water was down power was still out, public transportation was down due to lack of gas, ppl were grounded and had to walk and ride bikes I took my family to the in laws in jersey city where a few other extended family members ended up 5 families one house plenty of power not enough to eat or drink fights over rations and portions arouse. I got a bus finally to Long Island my parents gave me their spare car I waited on multiple lines for gas to get back to nj and stations kept selling out I seen fights break out someone even got stabbed for cutting a gas line. That's when I knew prepping was going to be something that was needed and was a reality. 

I did however find lots of giving people many families in our building checked on us n I on the elders who I knew were alone lots of people stuck together and didn't turn or shut each other out. Local gas station was charging $20 per gallon for gas $10 per case of water when I told him that was crazy he told me to learn supply and demand lol.


----------



## PaulS

Skills aside, the best items for barter come in two classes:
Those things that are necessary for staying alive;
water, food, drugs, anything a common person could use to start a fire, boots, clothes, gloves,mittens and hats.
Those things that allow you to temporarily forget about what is happening:
Drugs, coffee, tea, smokes, alcohol, combs and brushes, nice clothes, board games, marijuana, and high end or unusual foods. (Chocolate, cheese, "beef" roast, good wine and sipping whiskey)

As bad an idea as it is, men and women will likely be used as barter too, some by desire and others by force.


----------



## Medic33

well after a couple weeks or months and there isn't any booze in sight maybe that there El'cheapo will start looking real expensive after all were you going to get a bottle of it you going to trust Fredrico's home brew or some pre SHFT store buy?


----------



## tinkerhell

alcohol could be a bad prep for barter. Currently, there is an $8 per litre federal excise tax on distilled spirits(Canada), take that away and the future moonshiners and organized blackmarkets may in fact be able to make and sell it cheaper than we can buy it now. 

Imo, its value will be too unpredictable.

I'd rather put a still in my preps instead of the alcohol.


----------



## Slippy

Urbanprepper666,

Your story and experience is exactly why urban folk need to be prepared. My very best to you as you learn and increase your preps. Good work!



Urbanprepper666 said:


> Thread really has a lot of difference of opinion with the same goal in mind to survive. I have always enjoyed a good trade from skills to items turning unwanted/needed items into something that I could put to use. I clearly understand that the danger of this in a shtf situation will sky rocket however I firmly believe bartering will take place and save lives and in some cases cost people their lives. I live in an apartment in a city it just isn't possible for us to store thousands of pounds of food and water and such with the incredibly small space we have. The wife has allowed me a very very small spaces throughout the apartment and property. We store food and water , started our garden, trying to learn how to can, hunting in our immediate area is not a option there is nothing much around except the occasional squirrel and raccoon.
> 
> I feel bartering my skills and supplies I can store lots of in small spaces will extended the possibility of survival that's just my personal opinion and assessment of what I'm working with some of you have houses and property and space maybe a smaller family then mine. I have invested a lot into home defense and security measures trained the children to each have a job to do and hope for the best
> 
> During sandy we for leveled Hoboken New Jersey turned into a 3rd world country within hours of the flood hitting, women were assulted , homes were broken into, businesses were looted and the people who didn't prepare had the longest few weeks of their lives meanwhile 1 mile away in jersey city nj most were uneffected maintained power. After 2 weeks n the water was down power was still out, public transportation was down due to lack of gas, ppl were grounded and had to walk and ride bikes I took my family to the in laws in jersey city where a few other extended family members ended up 5 families one house plenty of power not enough to eat or drink fights over rations and portions arouse. I got a bus finally to Long Island my parents gave me their spare car I waited on multiple lines for gas to get back to nj and stations kept selling out I seen fights break out someone even got stabbed for cutting a gas line. That's when I knew prepping was going to be something that was needed and was a reality.
> 
> I did however find lots of giving people many families in our building checked on us n I on the elders who I knew were alone lots of people stuck together and didn't turn or shut each other out. Local gas station was charging $20 per gallon for gas $10 per case of water when I told him that was crazy he told me to learn supply and demand lol.


----------



## hardcore

I figure booze and pain meds will be good barter items. medicinal use only


----------



## tinkerhell

Another reason why I don't like items like booze is simple. It is a time intensive exchange( a bottle at a time to various people) or a risky sell ( to blackmarket groups that are into a hell of alot more than alcohol)


----------



## PaulS

I don't have anything to trade, but I might know someone who can get it for you....

There is no risk to me, and no reason to follow me because I don't have anything. My "contact" either has it or not - maybe one of my other contacts could get it...


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I figure if you have any extra of this or that, folks asking might also think you have extras of other stuff too. See Paul S post above. Doesn't take folks long to find the easy meal ticket! By give away, trade or force!


----------



## tinkerhell

PaulS said:


> I don't have anything to trade, but I might know someone who can get it for you....
> 
> There is no risk to me, and no reason to follow me because I don't have anything. My "contact" either has it or not - maybe one of my other contacts could get it...


very cautious, but now you have me meeting the same person twice just for one sale. I'm glad that I'm not relying on this exchanges to survive.


----------



## Medic33

and that is why hell is for tinkers,lol 
if you think you are going to survive all alone with no support or contact with other people then you will live a very short and lonely life.
you have to sleep sometime and when you die first were splitting up your gear. No I do not believe in roaming around killing things wrong attitude.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

You know he'll have back-up, you will too. No one wants to get ripped off. Will be tense for a while. I stick to my guns, no trades for nada!


----------



## Urinal Cake

water and ammo


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Urinal Cake said:


> water and ammo


I might trade some filtered water, being I live close to to a lake and the Mississippi. Feel sorry for folks in arid areas.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I have mechanical aptitude and construction skills to barter.

Those who would barter alcohol need to realize not all drinkers are like them. The last thing you may do in your life is barter booze to a bonafide dysfunctional alcoholic. After the first bit is gone he may return in a blackout for more and all bets are off.

Edited to add: Very few alcoholics are as easy to spot as the wino under the bridge drinking from a brown paper bag. Over the years I have met real alcoholics (not mere heavy drinkers but textbook alcoholics) who were cops, lawyers, surgeons, judges, nurses, school teachers, and many other occupations.


----------



## James m

A drunk post shtf that's still more concerned with getting drunk than surviving won't last long I don't believe.


----------



## bigwheel

Urbanprepper666 said:


> So during a SHTF situation what does everyone think will/would be the best trading items? top 10? 5? 3? just curious to see what my fellow peppers think, remember there is no right or wrong answer considering we all have not been in a SHTF situation. I havn't given this much thought sitting down with pen and paper.
> 
> Food/Water I always put together
> Security lethal and non lethal weapons
> Medical
> Tools
> comfort products soaps, TP, clothing, baby products diapers, wipes, candles, matches, bleach, batteries, generators, sanitizers, shampoo, fuel, cooking products.
> 
> Your turn gents! :77:


I will stick with some advice a nice prepper fellow named Howard Ruff dispensed many moons ago. Stock up on 50 round boxes of .22 LR. He said they would eventually be worth five bucks in trade or barter. Prob cost two or less at that time. Think we could safely bump that to at least twenty nowadays. Stock up on .22 young man.


----------



## jimb1972

James m said:


> A drunk post shtf that's still more concerned with getting drunk than surviving won't last long I don't believe.


But you may be surprised at what they will trade for a drink.


----------



## BagLady

Urbanprepper666 said:


> Thread really has a lot of difference of opinion with the same goal in mind to survive. I have always enjoyed a good trade from skills to items turning unwanted/needed items into something that I could put to use. I clearly understand that the danger of this in a shtf situation will sky rocket however I firmly believe bartering will take place and save lives and in some cases cost people their lives. I live in an apartment in a city it just isn't possible for us to store thousands of pounds of food and water and such with the incredibly small space we have. The wife has allowed me a very very small spaces throughout the apartment and property. We store food and water , started our garden, trying to learn how to can, hunting in our immediate area is not a option there is nothing much around except the occasional squirrel and raccoon.
> 
> I feel bartering my skills and supplies I can store lots of in small spaces will extended the possibility of survival that's just my personal opinion and assessment of what I'm working with some of you have houses and property and space maybe a smaller family then mine. I have invested a lot into home defense and security measures trained the children to each have a job to do and hope for the best
> 
> During sandy we for leveled Hoboken New Jersey turned into a 3rd world country within hours of the flood hitting, women were assulted , homes were broken into, businesses were looted and the people who didn't prepare had the longest few weeks of their lives meanwhile 1 mile away in jersey city nj most were uneffected maintained power. After 2 weeks n the water was down power was still out, public transportation was down due to lack of gas, ppl were grounded and had to walk and ride bikes I took my family to the in laws in jersey city where a few other extended family members ended up 5 families one house plenty of power not enough to eat or drink fights over rations and portions arouse. I got a bus finally to Long Island my parents gave me their spare car I waited on multiple lines for gas to get back to nj and stations kept selling out I seen fights break out someone even got stabbed for cutting a gas line. That's when I knew prepping was going to be something that was needed and was a reality.
> 
> I did however find lots of giving people many families in our building checked on us n I on the elders who I knew were alone lots of people stuck together and didn't turn or shut each other out. Local gas station was charging $20 per gallon for gas $10 per case of water when I told him that was crazy he told me to learn supply and demand lol.


WOW. You've been in a SHTF already! Glad you made it through. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## redhawk

BagLady said:


> Well, first of all, we are not all "Gents".
> And secondly, I don't think it's a good idea to barter ammo, or guns. Why ARM someone who might end up shooting you for what you have?
> And, food is not a good option either. You and your family might need it.
> So, stocking up on items like; extra clothing, blankets, water, batteries, flashlights, lighters/matches, gasoline, knives, hatchets, soap, etc., would be good for bartering.


Baglady hit the nail on the head, any essentials like her list and things such as coffee, tobacco, alcohol, first aid kits, aspirin, etcetera, will be great barter items...JM2C


----------



## OctopusPrime

Sugar will be important trade item to have. Addictions are very profitable. My list is below

1. Clean Water with container..you get two items in one.
2. High end canned foods like corned beef...my grandfather traded a box of captured rifles for a box of canned corned beef during ww2..dried/canned fruit will be worth considerable amount too...in east Germany while the wall was still up one of the rarest food item was a fresh banana..at least that is what my sister in law told me and she lived there during the time as a adolesent. 
3. Energy...gasoline, batteries, coal, wood, lighters, candles, propane 
4. Guns and bullets...spare parts 
5. Luxury items like tobacco, booze, sugar, chocolate, coffee, tea, spices, salt


----------



## Disturbed12404

Slippy said:


> Whiskey and Women?


Ill trade you my 870 and M&P15 with all my ammo for 2 bottles and the best lookin gal ya got.


----------



## Disturbed12404

As far as trading goes, I feel like a lot of folks think it's a 1v1 scenario that takes place in your front lawn. 

I intend to stock pile things to trade while I gather my prepping supplies. But I wouldn't trade unless a trading post for the common people was established, While you're venturing home from this "Trading Fair" Use common sense and OPSEC. Don't take a direct route home and switch up the route you take. 

With that being said I am prepared to trade
Here are what I think would be top priority ( in no order )
Liquor, 
Ammo(as long as I feel my stock levels are adequate)
Cigarette tubes, a packer, tobacco ( By the LB)
Seeds
hand tools 
Clothes, Usually pick up a bag from a yard sale for $5 or so. 
Diesel
Propane
food, of any kind
Medical supplies
Shoes/boots
Solar chargers
Salt
Ice
Dental hygiene


----------



## topgun

Slippy said:


> I fully expect to reduce my stock of bourbon today,* beginning in a couple of hours*. I exercise discipline by waiting 'til noon on Sundays.


 You have the patience of a Saint. I start reducing my stock beginning a couple of hours after I wake up in the morning. Some days I can't wait *that* long.


----------



## Disturbed12404

topgun said:


> You have the patience of a Saint. I start reducing my stock beginning a couple of hours after I wake up in the morning. Some days I can't wait *that* long.


Alcohol Treatment Program


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Disturbed12404 said:


> Alcohol Treatment Program


Alcoholics Anonymous is free, world wide, and it works for those that want it.
And no treatment program will ever work for those that don't want it.


----------



## paraquack

Every so often I see a 4 hour commercial program for "knives". They seem to 
always have a deal for a hundred or so for under $150. Haven't pulled the trigger, 
but thinking about it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

paraquack said:


> Every so often I see a 4 hour commercial program for "knives". They seem to
> always have a deal for a hundred or so for under $150. Haven't pulled the trigger,
> but thinking about it.


Kennesaw Cutlery - Featuring the World's Best Knife Prices
I'm sure they have one or more of those deals.
And they are a good company to deal with, I've been doing so for years.


----------



## Disturbed12404

rice paddy daddy said:


> Kennesaw Cutlery - Featuring the World's Best Knife Prices
> I'm sure they have one or more of those deals.
> And they are a good company to deal with, I've been doing so for years.


United Cutlery Combat Commander Gladiator Sword | Kennesaw Cutlery

This looks cool, You get what you pay for though. I'd rather waste 27 bucks on beer


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

paraquack said:


> Every so often I see a 4 hour commercial program for "knives". They seem to
> always have a deal for a hundred or so for under $150. Haven't pulled the trigger,
> but thinking about it.


Generally low quality knives but in SHTF, people may not be too picky. I have a few Cutlery corner knives, but they ain't no Spyderco!


----------



## Kauboy

I don't like to advertise that I have life-saving items in excess.
If I had to barter, I'd stick with luxury items that can boost morale.

1. Toilet paper
2. Coffee
3. Tobacco
4. Liquor
5. Hard candies


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Disturbed12404 said:


> United Cutlery Combat Commander Gladiator Sword | Kennesaw Cutlery
> 
> This looks cool, You get what you pay for though. I'd rather waste 27 bucks on beer


The man wanted cheap knives. Kennesaw has cheap knives.
BUT they also offer Case, Buck, and other quality knives.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

tinkerhell said:


> alcohol could be a bad prep for barter. Currently, there is an $8 per litre federal excise tax on distilled spirits(Canada), take that away and the future moonshiners and organized blackmarkets may in fact be able to make and sell it cheaper than we can buy it now.
> 
> Imo, its value will be too unpredictable.
> 
> I'd rather put a still in my preps instead of the alcohol.


I'd disagree for one reason. People like their choice liquor. I like Jameson, Shoots likes Jack, my grandpa like E&J brandy, my mom likes wine, etc. Some like other specific brands or types of liquor. Just because it gets you drunk doesn't make it good or destabilize the market for the remainder. Especially if SHTF lasts a few years, people would give up vehicles, food, dang near anything for a 20 year old scotch, hell even a 12 year old scotch.


----------



## dsdmmat

Depending on whom you are dealing of course:

Luxury items
crayons and drawing paper 
stuffed toys
childrens books

then all the basics of course


----------



## SecretPrepper

Medic33 said:


> well after a couple weeks or months and there isn't any booze in sight maybe that there El'cheapo will start looking real expensive after all were you going to get a bottle of it you going to trust Fredrico's home brew or some pre SHFT store buy?


That is why Fredrico has to take a pull of the bottle before the trade is final.


----------



## paraquack

So these "el cheapo" knives on the cable channel, like 100 (mostly folders) for $125 to $150. I wonder how they'd sell?


----------



## kevincali

Not sure this has been mentioned, but what I think would be invaluable post SHTF, would be medicinal creams. Creams or sprays for jock itch, ringworm, athletes foot, burns, scrapes, etc. even toenail fungus. 

People with jock itch may trade a LOT for some cream to get rid of it


----------



## Atma

TP
Cigarettes
Booze
Bic lighters
First aid creame
Solar panels
USB power banks
Rechargeable batteries 

Most of those are things I'd want and I try to pick up if found super cheap even if I have enough for myself. I got a couple of spring assist pocket knives that also could be bartered. They are cheap but I compared it to a more expensive knife and didn't see too much of a difference. 

Also, if I have the cash and see the water straws (Lifestraw or Sayer) for a good deal, I'd pick up spares as obviously water is the number one priority.


----------



## RedExplosives

Maybe tobacco and fire starters like bic lighters, simple things I think would be your best bet and like BagLady said don't arm people and then be surprised they shot you.
I hope this might help. 
Sorry for any spelling mistakes.


----------



## A Watchman

RedExplosives said:


> Maybe tobacco and fire starters like bic lighters, simple things I think would be your best bet and like BagLady said don't arm people and then be surprised they shot you.
> I hope this might help.
> Sorry for any spelling mistakes.


Welcome RedExplosives, but we don't know anything about you. Can I get you to read the form rules and repost in the Introduction thread? Tell us about yourself there.... then jump in.


----------



## RedExplosives

What would you like me to post on the welcome page?


----------

